# Is this German Shepherd purebred or mix breed?



## shav99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all, I am new here. 

I just bought a 2 month plus coming to 3 month German Shepherd puppy and the owner said this is a purebred dog. 
But from what i see it doesn't look purebred.
Hope you guys can tell me if its pure or mix.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mixed.

But adorable! Congrats!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks like a mix imo. Maybe a lab mix. Those ears look a bit floppy, though they could perk up with time. You just never know with mixes, but then again even purebreeds at times.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He reminds me of a beagle, some sort of hound mix.


----------



## shav99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Laren, She is really adorable. thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

So, what's the pretty girls name?


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

She looks like a mix to me as well. She's soo utterly cute though!


----------



## shav99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Roxy.. hehe~ Maybe she might have the German shepherd look when the ears are up.


----------



## shav99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Laren by the way thats her name Roxy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Roxy is a wonderful name for her!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is so cute!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you get to see the parents? Looks like a mix, but what a cutie! Hope to see more pictures!


----------



## shav99 (Mar 11, 2011)

She keep on barking all morning until now. Cause my cage not yet arrive yet so i have to tie her up at the moment. Is it normal she keep on barking and when im near to her she is jumping around me?


----------



## shav99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lisgje, I didn't manage to see her's parent. Cus I receive it from my friend.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What physical characteristics makes you believe that this puppy is not a pure bred GSD puppy? *curious*?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Socksy Roxy! Love the socks on her. She could be purebred, just not the best quality. But she has the cuteness factor going on. Reminds me of Yoda with those ears.


----------



## shav99 (Mar 11, 2011)

because of her face and body size are not big like i seen they sell at petshop. 
that makes me curious if it purebreed or not.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She's a cute little foxy Roxy!


----------



## katieb11 (Oct 24, 2011)

hey, what ever happened to Roxy? you didn't by chance put her up for adoption?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

katieb11 said:


> hey, what ever happened to Roxy? you didn't by chance put her up for adoption?


Inquiring minds want to know...did you adopt a dog that you think is this puppy?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would definitely say mix. Beagle sounds possible in the mix. In addition to the other comemnts, that coat is not the fluffy puppy down a pup that age would have.


----------



## shav99 (Mar 11, 2011)

katieb11 said:


> hey, what ever happened to Roxy? you didn't by chance put her up for adoption?


I still keep my lovely Roxy.


----------

